# Looking for Hornindal Kveik strain



## Joshed1 (27/7/19)

Trying to find some Kveik strains for my farm, anyone know any HBS I can get my hands on Hornindal in Melbourne? Or even better anyone have any they might want to part/sell that are around Melbourne?


----------



## Moad (27/7/19)

I have some gjernes happy to trade


----------



## hoppy2B (28/7/19)

The Hornindal Kveik comes from Omega Yeast according to Mr Google. I think Beerbelly used to get Omega Yeast in, so you could message/call them and see what they have to say. The only other suggestion I can make is to order direct from Omega in the USA.


----------



## SponsorSFC (28/7/19)

Rocky Ridge's Scratch that Itch has live Hornindal in it.

I have recovered and built some from a can.

If you can find some it is worth it for the yeast alone the beer is a nice bonus.


----------



## Joshed1 (28/7/19)

Thanks for the offer Moad I've already got some gjernes in the bank, just after hornindal and trying to pick up some Kveiking - A44 aswell. Great idea sponsorSFC, now I just need to find some rocky ridges. Did your yeast you built up resemble the commercial description?

I've also found a facebook page where you can order the strains directly from Norway(which are more complex than the commercial isolates) but at $20 US (~30 AUD) a pop for a sample vile its a bit steep just for now. For anyone that's interested:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/174036689779170/
https://www.imperialyeast.com/organic-yeast-strains/yeast-types/seasonal/kveiking/


----------



## Moad (28/7/19)

Joshed1 said:


> I've also found a facebook page where you can order the strains directly from Norway(which are more complex than the commercial isolates) but at $20 US (~30 AUD) a pop for a sample vile its a bit steep just for now. For anyone that's interested:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/174036689779170/




I'd be more than happy to build it up and split if you wanted to go halves in the cost of buying some plus shipping to you.


----------



## SponsorSFC (29/7/19)

Joshed1 said:


> Thanks for the offer Moad I've already got some gjernes in the bank, just after hornindal and trying to pick up some Kveiking - A44 aswell. Great idea sponsorSFC, now I just need to find some rocky ridges. Did your yeast you built up resemble the commercial description?
> 
> I've also found a facebook page where you can order the strains directly from Norway(which are more complex than the commercial isolates) but at $20 US (~30 AUD) a pop for a sample vile its a bit steep just for now. For anyone that's interested:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/174036689779170/



RR used the Omega Hornindal strain so it is identical.

The first batch fermented cleaner than I would like. I fermented at 32C but overpitched. Next time I will stick to the recommended pitch of 1 teaspoon per batch.

The starter had much more of the fruity characteristics that I was looking for so i think you need to keep the lower pitch rate to get the esters.


----------



## Joshed1 (29/7/19)

Moad said:


> I'd be more than happy to build it up and split if you wanted to go halves in the cost of buying some plus shipping to you.




Yeah I'd be down forsure, from what I've read Hornindal is or has been traditionally top cropped in order to keep the strain the same. I've found a few other sellers of Kveik yeasts as well but hard to work out if they ship down here. I'm not sure which yeasts but I dont mind splitting $$ if there's others that are worthwhile too


----------



## damohb (29/7/19)

Ballistic Nordic IPA is another source for Hornindal (just finished building my starter from a can)


----------



## Moad (1/8/19)

Joshed1 said:


> Yeah I'd be down forsure, from what I've read Hornindal is or has been traditionally top cropped in order to keep the strain the same. I've found a few other sellers of Kveik yeasts as well but hard to work out if they ship down here. I'm not sure which yeasts but I dont mind splitting $$ if there's others that are worthwhile too




I’ll find out if it’s cheaper to get a few strains and let you know.

For anyone else interested we could split further. I’ve been building, storing and reviving yeast for a while so confident in my processes to get it to anyone!


----------



## Joshed1 (1/8/19)

Found some fresh Nordic's at the local bottle shop, got it currently on the stir plate. I don't mind sharing it if I can culture it up(it was very clean in can) but to be honest I'm still keen for the original from Norway either way, from what I hear its very unique,.so if interested I'm still down to split it Moad and don't mind sending this through if you want the isolate version. It could be interesting to do a side by side. I'll send you through a pm.


----------



## damohb (2/8/19)

I'm really hoping I didn't give you a bum steer on that, but I seemed to get a bit of yeast from my first can over a couple of days (in the keezer now). The other cans not really so much, and without a heated stir plate i'm struggling to get it warm enough this week.. so hopefully not a packaging yeast, will try make a bigger combined starter, but might have been easier to just buy the omega. Consolation is you got a couple of beers, although it's not a patch on it's previous form as an NEIPA, really not sure why they changed it to a WC IPA ??


----------



## Roosterboy (2/8/19)

Joshed1 said:


> Yeah I'd be down forsure, from what I've read Hornindal is or has been traditionally top cropped in order to keep the strain the same. I've found a few other sellers of Kveik yeasts as well but hard to work out if they ship down here. I'm not sure which yeasts but I dont mind splitting $$ if there's others that are worthwhile too


Yes they ship down to Oz . There are many "strains" but just about all of them are made up of several strains of yeast and some have 
bacteria in them as well.


----------



## fdsaasdf (2/8/19)

damohb said:


> I'm really hoping I didn't give you a bum steer on that, but I seemed to get a bit of yeast from my first can over a couple of days (in the keezer now). The other cans not really so much, and without a heated stir plate i'm struggling to get it warm enough this week.. so hopefully not a packaging yeast, will try make a bigger combined starter, but might have been easier to just buy the omega.


Don't worry it's not a packaging yeast.



damohb said:


> Consolation is you got a couple of beers, although it's not a patch on it's previous form as an NEIPA, really not sure why they changed it to a WC IPA ??


 SWYD is a feature series, it changes with each release - has included NEIPAs, IPAs, DIPAs, IBA so far


----------



## Joshed1 (2/8/19)

Good to know its not a packaging yeast but it's been on the stir plate for 48 hours and no action yet. Just added dregs of another two cans but will see. Either way I got to try some new beer, very easy drinking for a 7.4%. Out of curiosity did you know forsure it was Hornindal?


----------



## fdsaasdf (3/8/19)

Joshed1 said:


> Good to know its not a packaging yeast but it's been on the stir plate for 48 hours and no action yet. Just added dregs of another two cans but will see. Either way I got to try some new beer, very easy drinking for a 7.4%. Out of curiosity did you know forsure it was Hornindal?


Sure is

_Malt: Ale, Vienna
Hops: Calypso, El Dorado, Cascade, Amarillo
Yeast: Hornindal Kviek
ABV: 7.4%
IBU: 60
EBC: 12
FG: 3.1oP_


----------



## damohb (20/8/19)

So have finally managed to build this from a couple of cans of dregs to approx 100ml slurry of yeast (in hindsight was probably easier to buy a fresh pouch)

Pitch rate for a 23L batch of NEIPA around 1.070 OG? have read a single teaspoon should be enough, might double it to be safe ~10 ml ?


----------



## The hop cartel (21/8/19)

Should be plenty kicking around on here....

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2261194677481986/


----------



## sp0rk (1/9/19)

Anyone in the Hunter region have any Hornindal they would like to sell?
I'd love to give it a crack


----------

